# Binocs vs. Spotting Scope; $230 budget



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been hunting the past couple seasons with a pair of older 12x50 Bushnell binocs mounted on a tripod. Since I started scouting this year, I've noticed that the left side is fuzzy no matter how you much you turn the focus wheel. The right side is fine. I think they got bumped one too many times. So, I need to buy new optics...

I can come up with $230 bucks after selling some stuff I haven't been using (PM me if you want a used MEC 20 ga shotshell reloader and you're willing to meet in Logan/Ogden/maybe SLC). I was going to just replace the old binocs with a pair of the new 2016 vortex diamondback 10 x 42's. However, I've never used a spotting scope and was wondering if I should make the switch. The Vortex diamondback scope is about twice as much as the binoculars though, and out of my budget. So, I'd have to go with a scope in the $230 range. Can anyone recommend one? At this budget, am I better off sticking with the better quality binos, than a $230 spotting scope? Also, is a spotting scope only really useful when supported by binos to cover more ground first before using spotter (I can only afford one or the other)? This is for big game in the Cache and Rich areas. 

Oh, and I'm a novice archery hunter and am targeting any legal animal for my first kill. So, optics are to find animals and confirm that they have (or do not have) antlers, NOT judging trophies. Thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its going to come down to preference and hunting style. If you walk alot, binos are probably better. If you move and sit for a while Spotters are great. For me personally I love spotters, never go hunting without one. You can put antlers on a deer from miles away... vs Bino's where you have to walk over a mile to see if its a buck or not. Somewhere here I posted pictures of Mt Goats through my Razor at 2.5 miles... you could make out billys from nannys.

With your budget, I think you can get a better pair of binos than you can buy a spotter... so bino's might be your best bet. Diamondbacks are pretty good glass for the money, we bought my boy a pair for Christmas this year. They are very good value for the money.

For spotters, me and several people here will recommend you keep saving until you can get into that 1k range. Glass at that price point really is amazing. I have a Vortex Razor 85mm and its incredible value for the cost. Virtually every comparison I've seen in magazines always put the razor line at "just fractionally lower than Swarovski". So a scope at half to 1/3 the cost of Swarovski is only barely noticable below the king of scopes... its crazy. If you have wads of cash to blow sure why not get one... but on a budget, IMO... Razor line of scopes is hands down the best buy for the buck.

-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Invest in some binocs with your 230 and pick up a spotting scope later. I love my spotter, and always have it with me, but in your price range having a decent pair of binos will make a much bigger difference than having a $200 spotter.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Found my spotter thread. I was holding up a cell phone to the spotter by hand... lol.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/1258697-post3.html

-DallanC


----------



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Found my spotter thread. I was holding up a cell phone to the spotter by hand... lol.
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/1258697-post3.html
> 
> -DallanC


Just checked out your pics... WOW.


----------



## simba (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok, so it seems you guys agree I was on the right track in getting binos.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I would go with the Bino's for now.
I have a cheap spotter I will let you have if you want to come get it. Ogden area during the day.
Send me a PM to make arrangements


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I agree binos for now. To really make a spotter worth packing you have to spend more than your budget in my opinion. 

As a side note, it sounds like your diopter is off if only one eye is out of focus. I don't know your particular binos but most have a diopter adjustment. It's worth looking at anyway.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Have you adjusted the diopter? It may be as simple as that to fix those binos and you could invest that money on a spotter and you would have both.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

If you make the purchase, I would highly recommend Vortex. You get into a pair of Diamondback 12X50 binocs for a decent deal still. Try Kents Market in Tremonton. They are traditionally cheaper and sell a bunch of stuff. I bought some Viper HD 15X50 binocs there last year. They were 100 bucks cheaper than Sportsmans, and even Amazon. 

Also can't beat the unconditional lifetime warranty on those Vortex optics! 

You might slip into that 230 range on a pair of 12X50s with them.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Check KSL too. I saw this ad this morning. 10x42 Diamondback binos for $145

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=40228111&cat=225&lpid=&search=VORTEX&ad_cid=2


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

Definitely get the binos. If you are hiking around and spot a deer in a clearing at 300 yards and want to see if its a buck or not, it's much easier just to raise your binos up to your eyes than it is to drop your pack, set up a tripod, mount the scope to the tripod, and then find the deer through the scope. I absolutely love having a spotter and I think most people should have one, but I use binos much more frequently than the scope. Especially if you aren't trophy hunting and trying to score it before you stalk it. If you just need to put antlers on a deer, get those vortex binoculars and you'll be happy.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If you hurry cabelas has 10x50 diamondbacks on sale for $149
I just ordered a pair for spares.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Ill agree and say get the bino's. Save more money for a spotter. However I would also recommend to get a tripod adapter and tripod for your binos. That way you can use them like a spotter but with a shorter range. You will be amazed at how much extra you can pick up by taking the shake out of it.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

It might not hurt to call bushnell first. They have a policy similar to vortex where it's a life time guarantee. They announced it about a year ago, but it might not hurt to give them a call and see if they can do anything.


----------

